# Upgrade Questions



## Oberon2006 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am considering upgrading my hard drive, even though I've only been using my TiVo for a few weeks. I had a few questions before I take the plunge.

If I do this, will it kill the warranty as I am opening up the unit? If so, should I wait until the warranty ends to do this?


How easy is it to do this? I've got some good skills, but am a little nervous about messing up and killing the new hard drive.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

> If I do this, will it kill the warranty as I am opening up the unit? If so, should I wait until the warranty ends to do this?


Yes, it would void your warranty.



> How easy is it to do this? I've got some good skills, but am a little nervous about messing up and killing the new hard drive.


I did it successfully 2 weeks ago. Not difficult, if you're careful. If you've installed a hard drive in a PC, you should be able to do it. Use the Hinsdale guide, download an .iso image for Mfs tools, DON'T boot to XP. Watch out for the white cable and power supply. Do your homework!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

New or used TiVo? Model number? If you have a new series two and keep the original hard drive in case unit needs to be returned (stick it back in there instead of bigger drive) there is little chance of a problem on a return. Just make sure to stick it back in before calling them!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I never saw any seals that break when you open a Tivo box to indicate you had opened the case. Sure would like to know how they'd determine if you opened it.


----------

